# Looking for a good lasagna/roasting pan



## jimnjen (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm a regular non-chef homemaker who likes to cook and bake. I'm newly retired and would like to improve my cooking/baking skills now that I'll have a lot more free time. Our kitchen is lacking a few good essentials, starting with a good SS roasting pan. I'd also like a dedicated lasagna pan. If there's one that can do both well AND fit in our small oven, that would be great! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif  We have an oldish (60s) built-in double-oven that can accommodate a pan no longer than ~15.5 from tip to tip (including handles) placed sideways on the shelf.

I recently made two 9x13 pans of lasagna for a party, one in a glass (Anchor) baking dish and the other in an aluminum baking pan. After a couple of days, I found a mushy black metallic yuck in the bottom of the aluminum pan, and I have just learned about the reaction between that metal and acidic foods. So, I'm now on the hunt for a second lasagna pan so I can make two pans for a large group.

For a lasagna dish, I love the look of enameled cast-iron or ceramic. I have a few contenders on my list and wondered if anyone could comment on any of them. In addition to size, function and appearance, I also want long-term durability and a 100% non-toxic (unleaded) surface.

I've read good things about Mario Batali's Lasagna Pan. Made in China, relatively new on the scene but reviews are good.

Emile Henry 13x10 Lasagna Dish at Amazon.com (the price seems almost too good to be true!). Made in France, 100% non-toxic surface, long-time T&T brand of bakeware.

Rachael Ray's Stoneware 9x13 Lasagna Lover's pan, but the Produce Dimensions (under Product Details) are a bit confusing -- is the overall length of this 13-inch pan actually 17.5 inches??? Like Batali's line, relatively new on the scene but reviews are good.

Since none of these would be safe for stove-top (i.e. making gravies), I'd also like a nice roasting pan of the same dimensions. So..... there's the Le Creuset 5-1/4 qt. Roaster --- 1 pan for both purposes and safe for all cooking surfaces! I called Le Creuset and verified the dimensions (5-3/4" include the handles). Pricey, yes, but I have $75 in Amazon gift cards and possibly another card on the way for Christmas. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Comments?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a couple of dishes I use for lasagne - one is a le creuset and the other is an Emile Henry - two different sizes - and the EH one is lighter than the le creuset.


----------

